# Crown Royal



## youngpup (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey...My dad had a Crown Royal bottle that was given to him. It had a "ration" card with it...The bottle is from WWII and it has never been opened. The guy who owned the bottle served in the navy in WWII. The guy who gave the bottle to my dad was a great nephew of the serviceman. I'll post the numbers and such that are on the card when i have the bottle in front of me. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## youngpup (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess nobody knows anything about WWII Crown Royals? Or do you need the numbers? just wonderin because if you need the numbers i can put them up.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2007)

Apic of the bottle and the raton card would be great. Crown Royal has been given and used to celabrate alot of things and has been drank by alot of folks. 60 some odd year old bottle of Crown Royal, if properly stored, would be some pretty good stuff.


----------



## youngpup (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't get a pic...but the bottle looks like a normal crown royal bottle in a blue box and came with 2 pieces of paper. the one looks like a dollar bill and says:
 THE HOUSE OF SEAGRAM
 Certificate of Registration
 Crown Royal
 A Rare Blend of Canadian Whisky
 By
 Joseph E. Seagram & Sons Limited
 Waterloo Ontario Canada
 No. C362257

 Then there is a little card which says:

 Officers' Open Mess
 Thule Air Base
 NOT FOR RESALE
 __________________
 This merchandise is DUTY FREE. Alcoholic beverages cannot be resold, traded, given away or otherwise disposed of to persons not authorized to possess same. Possessing and transporting these alcoholic beverages will be governed by USNEC REGULATIONS 900-1 and other pertinent AIR FORCE, USNEC, NEAC and PAFB directives.

 FOR PERSONAL USE ONLY
 _________________________________________________________

 TABOOM No. 49591




 Thats all the cards say.....any info would be appreciated.


----------



## youngpup (Feb 23, 2007)

noone know anything about it?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 23, 2007)

Thule is in Greenland. It is the USAF nothern most base and the Crown Royal was sold at the officer's club there. It was sold after 1947 because that is when the US Army Air Corp became the US Air Force.


----------



## youngpup (Mar 2, 2007)

any info what it's worth?


----------

